# Fruit?



## warthog (Aug 4, 2009)

Can goats eat fruit?

Is there a list anywhere on the forum of what goats can or cannot eat.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 4, 2009)

Someone told me they like apples. I cut one up and tried it with mine and they were not interested in them. I have heard they like cereal.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 4, 2009)

i let mine have fruit - but you have to be careful they dont get bloat from it. 

i think there is a list of toxic plants etc somewhere....


----------



## warthog (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## freemotion (Aug 4, 2009)

Mine get every scrap I can get my hands on.  Just never introduce a new food in large quantities.  An apple is fine.  They will only eat clean food unless they are extremely hungry.  They won't eat "bad" fruit.   Mine won't eat an apple core that someone has eaten off of.  Ewwww, spit!!!   Do cut it up into little pieces, though.


----------



## mully (Aug 5, 2009)

Watch out for the stone fruits ..peaches, plumbs etc as the leaves contain cyanide until they turn brown. Also choke cherries are a problem.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Aug 11, 2009)

goat lady said:
			
		

> Someone told me they like apples. I cut one up and tried it with mine and they were not interested in them. I have heard they like cereal.


Goats will eat anything.  Yes, they like apples.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 11, 2009)

We figured out the other day that our goats like pretzels.  

NOT something we do all the time, mind you...we were just a little surprised when they actually started eating them.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 11, 2009)

Walk into my pasture with a bag of corn tortilla's and you'll get mobbed.  They can hear the bag being opened from two football fields away.


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 11, 2009)

I had an older doe that was crazy for any kind of dried fruit.  It made for a great bribe, when needed.  

None of my current goats have shown any interest in any treats I've tried to give them.  Mostly they just want to eat my straw hat.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 11, 2009)

I've still got some straw on my hat and plan to wear it until every last piece is gone.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Aug 15, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> goat lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true!! Goats have got to be the pickiest eaters ever. Just watch what they eat when they are browsing!!


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 15, 2009)

I avoid fruits. Goats can get a digestive upset in a minute if they eat more than they can handle, especially w/new foods that they have not developed digestive bacteria for.
A tiny-itty amount won't hurt (the size of an animal cracker), but any more than that and it could make them sick.
For treats, I use animal crackers. They really go wild over those and 1 to 2 a day doesn't hurt them.


----------



## countrywife (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been tossing my garden and kitchen scraps in the field for years. My goats are especially fond of strawberries, and the red moustache they get is hysterical. I agree, nothing new in large quantities, and what one goat will eat another will not touch. Picky things they are. But yes, I throw fruit and vegetable scraps out to them and haven't had any trouble, and it makes thier day.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hahaha.. this reminded me of the goats at the privately owned zoo in Bowmanville. I must have been about 10, a lady and her child were there in the goat pen with like everyone in the zoo cause who doesn't love goats right? Well she was wearing one of those gauzy flowy skirts and the goats ATE IT OFF HER...

it was actually hysterical


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 20, 2009)

That's hot.


----------



## taraann81 (Aug 20, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> Watch out for the stone fruits ..peaches, plumbs etc as the leaves contain cyanide until they turn brown. Also choke cherries are a problem.


Correct me if I am wrong but just in case I am right I wanted to say that I think s I read that the leaves of the trees with stone friuts contain even MORE cyanide once they wilt and turn brown??

Just wanted to clarify just in case someone out there is drying their cherry tree leaves waiting for them to turn brown and have no cyanide!  I know unlikely but just in case!


----------

